# Varying colors in Rotala indica



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone else had this happen before?

My Rotala indica started growing very pink and stunted on two of my stems. The rest remain fast growing and either light pink or green and can be seen in the corner with few stalks of Rotala wallichii.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a pigment produced in response to stress, I think. If everything else is doing OK, I wouldn't worry about one or two wayward stems.

FYI, that's really _R. rotundifolia_. See here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------

